# Reisykaku releases new CFW for the Switch called ReiNX



## Vieela (Jul 22, 2018)

CFW master race NOW


----------



## blahblah (Jul 22, 2018)

YAY!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2018)

Stuff is going quick for the switch. DON'T BLINK!


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2018)

And thus the "5 more hours" meme can go die in a dumpster fire.


----------



## itsjch (Jul 22, 2018)

well that was fast o.o

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> And thus the "5 more hours" meme can go die in a dumpster fire.



Excatly sick of that shit to death :3


----------



## blahblah (Jul 22, 2018)

Wait, where are the sig patches at? This shit don't work, yo.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2018)

Chary said:


> And thus the "5 more hours" meme can go die in a dumpster fire.


It was almost exactly five hours from when Rei said it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

I KNEW IT
I KNEW IT SINCE BEFORE THE RELEASE OF THE SWITCH
I KNEW THAT HACKING SCENE WOULD KEEP THE "NX" FOR THEIR HACK NAME


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2018)

Sick stuff.
Looks like SX OS will slowly get ditched now.


----------



## blahblah (Jul 22, 2018)

Without the sig patches, this isn't useful. Boooooo. Give us the sig patches ;(


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Without the sig patches, this isn't useful. Boooooo. Give us the sig patches ;(


A bit impatient, aren't we?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> A bit impatient, aren't we?


Ikr


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Sick stuff.
> Looks like SX OS will slowly get ditched now.


This is probably a big turnoff for all the leechers who have no idea what they're doing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

Compilation is ETA 5 hours


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 22, 2018)

SX OS haters showed up quick


----------



## blahblah (Jul 22, 2018)

Compiled, but not useful without sig patches. No idea why the sig patches aren't included. Makes me real sad.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Compiled, but not useful without sig patches. No idea why the sig patches aren't included. Makes me real sad.



lol, are you done?
soon™?


----------



## blahblah (Jul 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol, are you done?
> soon™?



No reason to hold back on them. If the patches work now, release em. Every minute that goes by is money TX gets.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jul 22, 2018)

Can't wait to test this!


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 22, 2018)

So what can one use this for right now?


----------



## jmleolgq (Jul 22, 2018)

Just a correction.

Default kips with exefs redir from /ReiNX/title*s*/{tid}


----------



## Spoda (Jul 22, 2018)

This might be a stupid question - but is a backup loader available in this cfw?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2018)

Spoda said:


> This might be a stupid question - but is a backup loader available in this cfw?


No, not yet.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 22, 2018)

inb4 the switch cfw war begins


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2018)

Released without sig patches... So what exactly changed then, because sig patches are a main part of CFW...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 22, 2018)

Dont wanna be that guy... but what is the point to bring tx to the discussion, if reinx doesnt even have sig patches yet? That's the main selling point of tx, as much as i dislike them...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 22, 2018)

Chary said:


> And thus the "5 more hours" meme can go die in a dumpster fire.


It'll die in 5 more hours.


----------



## Spoda (Jul 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Released without sig patches... So what exactly changed then, because sig patches are a main part of CFW...


What are sig patches and what makes them so special? (I'm a noob)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 22, 2018)

Spoda said:


> What are sig patches and what makes them so special? (I'm a noob)


Patching the signature checks so you can install/launch non signed stuff from the os.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 22, 2018)

Spoda said:


> What are sig patches and what makes them so special? (I'm a noob)


Freeshop. I guess you get the idea right?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 22, 2018)

Spoda said:


> This might be a stupid question - but is a backup loader available in this cfw?


not yet but it will be added in the next update. Give it aboutm


DeslotlCL said:


> Patching the signature checks so you can install/launch non signed stuff from the os.


he said he's a noob he doesn't understand that. 
They're patches you put on your ripped jeans but they're in the shape of famous people's signatures. hence signature patches.


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 22, 2018)

I AM FULLY ERECT


----------



## anhminh (Jul 22, 2018)

So no coldboot? What exactly is warmboot? Still no emunand or fw proof?


----------



## yusuo (Jul 22, 2018)

Sig patches or not, this is a great step for the scene


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 22, 2018)

anhminh said:


> So no coldboot? What exactly is warmboot? Still no emunand or fw proof?


That's not what this ever was, pretty much this will be a free sx os alternative.


----------



## animex2k9 (Jul 22, 2018)

*


Spoda said:



			What are sig patches and what makes them so special? (I'm a noob)
		
Click to expand...


Sig Patch = Piracy*


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2018)

where's the F.A.Q SMH


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 22, 2018)

Where the ReiNX discord anyway?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 136609​
> About a month ago, user @Reisyukaku, the creator of ReiNand on the 3DS, teased that they were in the process of making their new custom firmware. What we initially saw was just a custom splash screen. Now, they've publicly released the highly awaited ReiNX CFW for the Nintendo Switch.
> 
> Rei states that this is a simple, modular CFW, and that everything works together independently. They'll also be working on a custom sysmodule for ReiNX, as well. You can check it out and compile it yourself at the GitHub link below.
> ...


Why is it an anime girl it could've been way cooler


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 22, 2018)

It begiiins.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Why is it an anime girl it could've been way cooler


It's always an Anime girl with Rei, that's just how they roll. :3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Why is it an anime girl it could've been way cooler


Make your own splash screen then, nobody's stopping you.


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 22, 2018)

So what can we do with this CFW currently?


----------



## PriMieon (Jul 22, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Without the sig patches, this isn't useful. Boooooo. Give us the sig patches ;(


What are sig patches?
And what's up with that 5 hour meme? xD
Haven't been on gbatemp that much lately :/
Sig patches... Signature patches. Does not require the game to be signed or will skip the signature reading progress... Is that it?


----------



## anhminh (Jul 22, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Why is it an anime girl it could've been way cooler



Say the guy with anime girl avarta.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Sick stuff.
> Looks like SX OS will slowly get ditched now.


lol wat SX OS is plug and play this isn't! SX OS will have eshop support soon. this won't!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol wat SX OS is plug and play this isn't! SX OS will have eshop support soon. this won't!


This will be free at least


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Jul 22, 2018)

what is cfw and where is my brain? can i sign for the patches plz?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> SX OS will have eshop support soon. this won't!


ReiNX is gonna have sigpatching though? Don't know why you think this won't have support soon.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 22, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol wat SX OS is plug and play this isn't! SX OS will have eshop support soon. this won't!


By eShop support you mean .nsp, because rei is working on it.


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 22, 2018)

But the other thread had some beta testers answering questions. And it seemed like it could play backups from what they were saying.

If that's the case,it was nerfd for release

It would be nice if devs could respond  the way CTCaer and rajkosto,they always respond with helpful info.much respect to them


----------



## tomGER (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't get this thread right now - We already have sigpatches but they currently still follow the requirements the kernel patch once had. Just look at the tinfoil repo and create the sig-patched module from a file you had in your NAND. Its super easy and enough for those desperate enough.

---

Also since I already got asked, SDFilesSwitch will support ReiNX too once it's in a "user-friendlier" state since it seems really easy to maintain and really similar to SwitchBlade (and because Rei is best girl /s)


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 22, 2018)

T


tomGER said:


> *I don't get this thread right now* - We already have sigpatches but they currently still follow the requirements the kernel patch once had. Just look at the tinfoil repo and create the sig-patched module from a file you had in your NAND. Its super easy and enough for those desperate enough.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also since I already got asked, SDFilesSwitch will support ReiNX too once it's in a "user-friendlier" state since it seems really easy to maintain and really similar to SwitchBlade (and because Rei is best girl /s)



You not the only one.
Also,good job with SDFilesSwitch.its on my essentials app list


----------



## ghorricks (Jul 22, 2018)

What would be useful for the haters is a quick comparison of the CFW already released. I feel a video incoming, but have a party invite today.


----------



## naddel81 (Jul 22, 2018)

Will it have an xci loader? Or what do I do with all my cartridge dumps?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jul 22, 2018)

The only reason this is even out is probably because it was rushed (I presume to one-up Atmosphere). Just look at the features list or the sheer amount of people in this thread begging to know what you can do with it. Seems there isn't really anything to do with it for now, and my former suspicion (a desire to one-up Atmosphere/ReSwitched) seems to be much more accurate (not helped by the various comments supposedly made by Rei on Discord over the past weeks).

Meh. I'll just keep waiting for Atmosphere.

Tbqh, I don't see the point of a 'modular' CFW. It makes support a pain because everyone and their mom is running a different setup. Having a single CFW (like how Luma3DS does it) with a lot of features baked in is much more useful and is much easier to support.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 22, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Why is it an anime girl it could've been way cooler


you can always change the splash screen and recompile it if you don't like it.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 22, 2018)

Is it a dream?? ''PINCH MYSELF'' OUCH!


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jul 22, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> The only reason this is even out is probably because it was rushed (I presume to one-up Atmosphere). Just look at the features list or the sheer amount of people in this thread begging to know what you can do with it. Seems there isn't really anything to do with it for now, and my former suspicion (a desire to one-up Atmosphere/ReSwitched) seems to be much more accurate (not helped by the various comments supposedly made by Rei on Discord over the past weeks).
> 
> Meh. I'll just keep waiting for Atmosphere.
> 
> Tbqh, I don't see the point of a 'modular' CFW. It makes support a pain because everyone and their mom is running a different setup. Having a single CFW (like how Luma3DS does it) with a lot of features baked in is much more useful and is much easier to support.



You know than Luna 3ds is a fork of reinand? Reinand and reiNX are made B the same person


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 22, 2018)

How dare anyone flame this CFW when they don't even know what it can do...oh wait.

I'm not going to comment anymore though.I would like to see it succeed


----------



## ElLelos (Jul 22, 2018)

Its really funny to see all those flamers here XD. Yeah im using sxos.... why? Because they were the first with all those features like signpatching ect. Which fits best to my needs. But why are some people saying that ReiNX is shitty? Because you cant do piracy and all the other stuff?
Cmon folks. That new FW is out for a few hours.And its really nice to see that there are other groups/guys/girls whatever working on their own CFW. Lets see what time will bring. Perhaps SX OS is the first CFW with the most wanted features.... but that doesnt mean that time will not bring something else that is way much better. There is no best CFW.... there is only the best CFW which fits best to your needs.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 22, 2018)

Always go open source!


----------



## tomGER (Jul 22, 2018)

Andalitez said:


> Also,good job with SDFilesSwitch.its on my essentials app list


Aww thank you <3


----------



## nikeymikey (Jul 22, 2018)

Congrats to the scene for finally releasing a CFW that has sigpatches and can load backups. Oh Wait it doesnt....... Oh well no reason for me to dump my SX pro yet then. TBH the scene is gonna have to have some killer features to make most people forget about TX and SX OS. All the while TX are selling more and more dongles to people who dont know about the "Scene" and just want an easy route to piracy 

On a side note.... I went to a car boot sale/market this morning and there was a guy there with a box of SX Pro (at a glance looked to be around 20 units), he was selling them for £50 and sold 4 in the 15-20 mins a stood near his stool. Had a quick chat with him and he wouldn't reveal how he managed to source so many units.... He let me have a look at one and compared to my own unit it looked genuine. He was showing people how it worked on a Switch console he had there.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m still waiting for Atmosphere CFW. I’m sure it would be a lot better.

But really, we need sig patches, and we need to be able to install this so it runs on boot without having to use a PC every time.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jul 22, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> I’m still waiting for Atmosphere CFW. I’m sure it would be a lot better.
> 
> But really, we need sig patches, and we need to be able to install this so it runs on boot without having to use a PC every time.


good luck with the 2nd part


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 22, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


> I’m still waiting for Atmosphere CFW. I’m sure it would be a lot better.
> 
> But really, we need sig patches, and we need to be able to install this so it runs on boot without having to use a PC every time.


Good luck with the first part.
Hopefully you can enjoy your switch in this generation of gaming


----------



## regnad (Jul 22, 2018)

I remember in the early days of 3DS hacking there were a number of CFWs to choose from. I ended up going with Cakes because the idea of a modular CFW sounded good.

In the end nobody ever made any modules for it.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2018)

regnad said:


> I remember in the early days of 3DS hacking there were a number of CFWs to choose from. I ended up going with Cakes because the idea of a modular CFW sounded good.
> 
> In the end nobody ever made any modules for it.


In the very early days of 3DS CFW, it wasn't until a fork was released with signature patches that everybody flocked to it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 22, 2018)

So it wasn't a troll...
Well, perhaps making it so ambiguous as to pass it as a troll was the troll itself.
I guess I've been trolled!

Congrats!



FabioArdis said:


> I hope it will be possible to change the boot pic, fuck these weebs, man


But,
# this code is political -- it stands with those who fight for weeb rights
# don't like it? suck it up, or develop your own damned CFW ^-^
/s

Oh wait... too soon?
Oh wait... too insensitive?

Let's face it, "political code" is nonsense!


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 22, 2018)

So this is more of a bootloader than a full featured  cfw.

I'm mot blaming anyone, but teasing it fully as a cfw isn't really good... (in some case, competition isn't really good, and I believe that, in this case, it isn't.


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Jul 22, 2018)

mariogamer said:


> So this is more of a bootloader than a full featured  cfw.
> 
> I'm mot blaming anyone, but teasing it fully as a cfw isn't really good... (in some case, competition isn't really good, and I believe that, in this case, it isn't.


It's still a Wip dude not a release, chill out and be patient , same goes for every "Pirate" out there.cause i can't see why wouldn't anyone be angry about this if it wasn't for the sig patches and the backups , also, he clearly stated multiple times that he's still working on sig patches and they've been a pain in the ass for him..


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 22, 2018)

I just closed Pornhub for this. no regrets.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghassen-ga said:


> It's still a Wip dude not a release, chill out and be patient , same goes for every "Pirate" out there.cause i can't see why wouldn't anyone be angry about this if it wasn't for the sig patches and the backups , also, he clearly stated multiple times that he's still working on sig patches and they've been a pain in the ass for him..


Well all those who claimed to be testers were touting xci and and nsp (?) compatibility, so I understand the frustration, even if I don't own a switch and didn't buy into the hype myself. I can just see where the naysayers are coming from.


----------



## Gold_Experience (Jul 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Sick stuff.
> Looks like SX OS will slowly get ditched now.


Lol i just bought that for piracy alone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2018)

Where does it say what system firmware is works on? I assume this is only up to 4.x.x, huh?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Where does it say what system firmware is works on? I assume this is only up to 4.x.x, huh?


Looking at the source code in github, specifically at firmware.c, you can see it has offsets defined for the following firmware versions:

```
static const pk11_offs _pk11_offs[] = {
    { "20161121183008", 0, 0x1900, 0x3FE0, { 2, 1, 0 }, 0x4002B020, 0x8000D000, 1 }, //1.0.0
    { "20170210155124", 0, 0x1900, 0x3FE0, { 0, 1, 2 }, 0x4002D000, 0x8000D000, 1 }, //2.0.0 - 2.3.0
    { "20170519101410", 1, 0x1A00, 0x3FE0, { 0, 1, 2 }, 0x4002D000, 0x8000D000, 1 }, //3.0.0
    { "20170710161758", 2, 0x1A00, 0x3FE0, { 0, 1, 2 }, 0x4002D000, 0x8000D000, 1 }, //3.0.1 - 3.0.2
    { "20170921172629", 3, 0x1800, 0x3FE0, { 1, 2, 0 }, 0x4002B000, 0x4003B000, 0 }, //4.0.0 - 4.1.0
    { "20180220163747", 4, 0x1900, 0x3FE0, { 1, 2, 0 }, 0x4002B000, 0x4003B000, 0 }, //5.0.0 - 5.0.2
    { NULL, 0, 0, 0, 0 } // End.
};
```

So, though that doesn't mean it support all of those firmwares, it means that at least effort was done to make it work on those versions (and quite probably it works on those versions).

So I would say it works from 1.0.0 up to 5.0.2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Looking at the source code in github, specifically at firmware.c, you can see it has offsets defined for the following firmware versions:
> 
> ```
> static const pk11_offs _pk11_offs[] = {
> ...




Well, no 5.1.0 support killed my interest entirely, sorry, to be honest.


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jul 22, 2018)

regnad said:


> I remember in the early days of 3DS hacking there were a number of CFWs to choose from.


Yeah same for PS3. The answer is: Luma3ds and Rebug cfw are the most popular/widely known, with the most features (still in development to this day) and are therefore the best.


Andalitez said:


> Hopefully you can enjoy your switch in this generation of gaming


I’m just so goddamn broke rn, I can’t afford a switch unless it involves stealing from my parents wallets (kinda bait w/o laundering it tbh, and yh got caught with their money when I wanted to buy cigarettes). Cuz I’m still a student I have no time 4 a job... I have like 6 consoles, two phones & 2 PCs but they’re way too precious to sell


----------



## mariogamer (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghassen-ga said:


> It's still a Wip dude not a release, chill out and be patient , same goes for every "Pirate" out there.cause i can't see why wouldn't anyone be angry about this if it wasn't for the sig patches and the backups , also, he clearly stated multiple times that he's still working on sig patches and they've been a pain in the ass for him..


Mostly, what I wanted to say is that it's not better than our current setup with hekate and it was badly teased.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2018)

WaifuFW.
Now with extra weeb.

Good for the Switch scene I guess?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> WaifuFW.
> Now with extra weeb.
> 
> Good for the Switch scene I guess?



Yeah, I'm surprised there's any kind of progress, what with the virulent/toxic goings on.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised there's any kind of progress, what with the virulent/toxic goings on.



Nintendo scene is always gone gigantic drama.
Add in the 13 year old mentality of memes and other shitposting behaviour and you're pretty accurate on describing it all.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 22, 2018)

5 more hours until sigpatches


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 22, 2018)

FabioArdis said:


> I hope it will be possible to change the boot pic, fuck these weebs, man


Here's a splash screen just for you






BlastedGuy9905 said:


> 5 more hours until sigpatches


it might be less if we can just make them work one goddamn time


----------



## dontay0100 (Jul 22, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> 5 more hours until sigpatches


PROOF lol?


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 22, 2018)

Silly question but can this load "backups"?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 22, 2018)

dontay0100 said:


> PROOF lol?


its a joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



|<roni&g said:


> Silly question but can this load "backups"?


Not like SX OS, but it can, through LayeredFS.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

(If I'm correct.)


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 22, 2018)

I was going to buy SX OS. Now I'm unsure of how fast this will be "updated" to have a backup loader. It seems to be at the exact stage as Atmosphère right now aka useless to anyone who wants to be a pirate. I'm glad to see something has been released but as like anyone else kinda disappointed it's not included yet.


----------



## tomGER (Jul 22, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> By eShop support you mean .nsp, because rei is working on it.


we can already do that with hekate and a patched FS (Alias Signature Patches) what is already documented and easily patchable - I honestly don't get the current spread of misinformations on this forum


----------



## digipimp75 (Jul 22, 2018)

Backup loader or gtfo


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 22, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Backup loader or gtfo



The door is that way.

Seriously, the only reason I'd consider SX OS Pro at this point is the dongle/jig kit, not backups/warez.


----------



## iriez (Jul 22, 2018)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I've put up a compiled build of ReiNX and a hekate configured (based on latest sd files 5.2.1) version on xbins. Tested it earlier, works as advertised.

Edit - Should have known better! Lots of new people and xbins may not be well known to those in the nintendo scene. Its a FTP service that you must login onto irc in order to get a user/pass, or you can automate it using auto-xbins found here -

https://www.xbins.org/iriez/auto-xbins.zip

You can find ReiNX in /SWITCH/Payloads - CFW/ReiNX

You can also see -
https://xbins.org/faq.php#01


----------



## Justin20020 (Jul 22, 2018)

Will wait about the first ban :/ i‘m waiting of a emunand


----------



## hii915 (Jul 22, 2018)

"phasing out of the public scene"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> Here's a splash screen just for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha love your new sig xD


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 22, 2018)

Pretty sure sigpatches work now. Here's what I compiled a few hours ago.

https://www19.zippyshare.com/v/xq0NNPAp/file.html

It's untested.


EDIT: I'm told it doesn't come with sigpatches, here's the one that does

https://www62.zippyshare.com/v/bEiUbDme/file.html


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 22, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Pretty sure sigpatches work now. Here's what I compiled a few hours ago.
> 
> https://www19.zippyshare.com/v/xq0NNPAp/file.html
> 
> It's untested.



Are you saying what I think you're saying... No reason to buy SX OS now? It runs backups?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 22, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Pretty sure sigpatches work now. Here's what I compiled a few hours ago.
> 
> https://www19.zippyshare.com/v/xq0NNPAp/file.html
> 
> It's untested.


Does that mean installing .nsp files and running them is possible now?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> Are you saying what I think you're saying... No reason to buy SX OS now? It runs backups?


too good to be true :Þ


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 22, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Does that mean installing .nsp files and running them is possible now?


Uh, think so. I am almost certain that one I uploaded has sigpatches.


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> too good to be true :Þ



I'm dreaming but if it does I'll be forever grateful and amazed 



gnmmarechal said:


> Uh, think so. I am almost certain that one I uploaded has sigpatches.



I will wait and see for someone who knows what they're doing to try it out


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> I'm dreaming but if it does I'll be forever grateful and amazed
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait and see for someone who knows what they're doing to try it out


same


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> I'm dreaming but if it does I'll be forever grateful and amazed
> 
> 
> 
> I will wait and see for someone who knows what they're doing to try it out





Noctosphere said:


> same


same


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> same


errrrr....
any volunteer?


----------



## soussi (Jul 22, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Pretty sure sigpatches work now. Here's what I compiled a few hours ago.
> 
> https://www19.zippyshare.com/v/xq0NNPAp/file.html
> 
> It's untested.



So just drop on root and run payload?


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 22, 2018)

soussi said:


> So just drop on root and run payload?



You're not the hero we deserved, but the hero we needed.


----------



## soussi (Jul 22, 2018)

i m still on sx os so not gonna try some builds out  not fixing stuff that aint broken


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm going to assume it doesn't work since nobody is bragging about it


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> I'm going to assume it doesn't work since nobody is bragging about it


erm, I'm pretty sure it does. People have been saying so on the discord server.


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> erm, I'm pretty sure it does. People have been saying so on the discord server.



Nice!!! I might try it then I'm not in any of the discord servers. Guessing I just need NSP format files to install then?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 23, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Pretty sure sigpatches work now. Here's what I compiled a few hours ago.
> 
> https://www19.zippyshare.com/v/xq0NNPAp/file.html
> 
> It's untested.


This does not include signature patches. This is the one that does:

*Edit: URL removed because it's out of date, and people are still downloading it for some reason. A fork of Hekate has native support for signature patches now, and you can use them in conjunction with LayeredFS for DevMenu (or any other CFW). Please see this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ctcaer-hekate-that-can-automatically-patch-fs-kip1.512323/*


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

So, after reading latest comment, i understand that sig patch allows us to run program unapproved by Nintendo (if thats what unsigned programs means)
but what can we now?
As in, whats released so far?
emulator?
backup loader?
homebrew launcher?


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> So, after reading latest comment, i understand that sig patch allows us to run program unapproved by Nintendo (if thats what unsigned programs means)
> but what can we now?
> As in, whats released so far?
> emulator?
> ...



From what I understand you're just installing the eshop version of a game unofficially. XCI backups won't play any part in this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> From what I understand you're just installing the eshop version of a game unofficially. XCI backups won't play any part in this.


xci?


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> xci?



There's XCI which is basically just a rom and there is NSP which don't quote me on this is just an installer package which originates from the eshop. XCI backups are used with SX OS meanwhile Devmenu (a developer program from the Nintendo Switch) is capable of installing NSP file formats. I believe Rei has programmed his own NSP installer into his CFW. I've not tried running it but it can do everything to do with the Homebrew Channel + install games _for free. _I'm not super experienced but from what everyone is saying that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 23, 2018)

Great work. There is much progress so far. I got to get me a second switch just fo the hacks being developed and before the current hackable switch become $900.... So much for  Xecuter SX being future proof. Future proof means not even a hardware revision makes it obsolete...

Wouldn't it be amazing if a team rewrote Nintendo's switch operating system and then loaded that instead of the official os. I'm talking not just custom firmware but a full OS running on custom OS. then you can stop the system from logging as you have full control over the OS. Any feature Nintendo uses to check for bans would be rendered useless as the custom OS would just fake a pass.

Rewriting the entire OS is no small task. Its a lot easier the just load the official os with memory patches then rewrite it. I'm sure not enough information about the switch is know to undertake such a task. If it was achieved then kiss the bans good buy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> There's XCI which is basically just a rom and there is NSP which don't quote me on this is just an installer package which originates from the eshop. XCI backups are used with SX OS meanwhile Devmenu (a developer program from the Nintendo Switch) is capable of installing NSP file formats. I believe Rei has programmed his own NSP installer into his CFW. I've not tried running it but it can do everything to do with the Homebrew Channel + install games _for free. _I'm not super experienced but from what everyone is saying that's what it sounds like.


okok isee
thanks


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> okok isee
> thanks



The last thing to keep in mind is hypothetically speaking if you installed NSP packages and went online there's _probably_ a 100% chance you'd get banned. I'm not 100% certain but it seems like common sense.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> The last thing to keep in mind is hypothetically speaking if you installed NSP packages and went online there's _probably_ a 100% chance you'd get banned. I'm not 100% certain but it seems like common sense.


well, i guess its true
they surely implemented serial key in their eshop title
they surely learned from 3ds


----------



## ssrpgvita (Jul 23, 2018)

kool and all i own switch sx os im waiting for luma ,join scene before i go cfw or rxtools


----------



## altorn (Jul 23, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Great work. There is much progress so far. I got to get me a second switch just fo the hacks being developed and before the current hackable switch become $900.... So much for  Xecuter SX being future proof. Future proof means not even a hardware revision makes it obsolete...
> 
> Wouldn't it be amazing if a team rewrote Nintendo's switch operating system and then loaded that instead of the official os. I'm talking not just custom firmware but a full OS running on custom OS. then you can stop the system from logging as you have full control over the OS. Any feature Nintendo uses to check for bans would be rendered useless as the custom OS would just fake a pass.
> 
> Rewriting the entire OS is no small task. Its a lot easier the just load the official os with memory patches then rewrite it. I'm sure not enough information about the switch is know to undertake such a task. If it was achieved then kiss the bans good buy.



No.

The whole banning thing is possible because of what the CFW's are writing (or removing) into the logs, not because of whatever nintendo is telling it to do. You can send all the fakes you want, but all nintendo has to do is randomize what certain data they look for. It's server-side logic, so as long as you're interacting with their server, you're vulnerable. Might as well stay offline forever.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> I was going to buy SX OS. Now I'm unsure of how fast this will be "updated" to have a backup loader. It seems to be at the exact stage as Atmosphère right now aka useless to anyone who wants to be a pirate. I'm glad to see something has been released but as like anyone else kinda disappointed it's not included yet.


You might want to wait now. If you order that right now, by the time it arrives, we may have another way to achieve the same back up loading. Having the SX Pro though, I really like the dongle. It’s very convient and the jig is super nice.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 23, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> You might want to wait now. If you order that right now, by the time it arrives, we may have another way to achieve the same back up loading. Having the SX Pro though, I really like the dongle. It’s very convient and the jig is super nice.


But if you don't order now, then by the time it had arrived you might want to wait. If your order that at the time it had arrived if your ordered it now, by the time it arrives then, we may have another way to achieve the same back up loading. And if even then you don't order it by the time it had arrived if you didn't order it now, then you might want to wait.... and by the year 2100 you might be dead.


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> You might want to wait now. If you order that right now, by the time it arrives, we may have another way to achieve the same back up loading. Having the SX Pro though, I really like the dongle. It’s very convient and the jig is super nice.



I'm definitely holding off now, was going to try install a NSP myself today since supposedly it's possible in some builds shared here. If I can successfully do that, despite finding having to convert XCI to NSP annoying I won't be buying it for sure. Funny because I actually already made a order for SX OS but haven't paid yet. I was just going for the basic CFW on its own anyway I'm fine with using my phone to send a payload.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 23, 2018)

Lacius said:


> This does not include signature patches. This is the one that does:
> https://www62.zippyshare.com/v/bEiUbDme/file.html


So did anyone here try and confirm already? If it's really true and working I'm wondering why temp isn't exploding right now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 23, 2018)

lordelan said:


> So did anyone here try and confirm already? If it's really true and working I'm wondering why temp isn't exploding right now.


It is still mourning due to the fake sx os. It's no time for celebration. Too soon.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Jul 23, 2018)

I got my switch for the sole purpose of playing with stuff like this. The fact that rei has knocked out a modular CFW gives me something to play with. I doubt I'll be able to contribute anything useful, but given the amount of ungrateful sods in this thread I feel its my duty to _at least _have a crack at it!

Cheers Rei


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 23, 2018)

lordelan said:


> So did anyone here try and confirm already? If it's really true and working I'm wondering why temp isn't exploding right now.


People are too confused, hard to understand what all the releases the last few days do  if you don't keep up with the scene day to day, it will blow up soon, or it's gonna be slow.


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

Can someone give a yes/no answer does this allow you to install NSP files and successfully play them? From trying this themselves too, not because someone else claims to. I'm going to try it myself in a bit anyway, but would be helpful.


----------



## said31 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nsp file install : work
Backup : not work


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

said31 said:


> Nsp file install : work
> Backup : not work



So they can be installed but not played, correct?

or is it XCI, not working NSP, installable & playable?


----------



## AdamFX990 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> So they can be installed but not played, correct?
> 
> or is it XCI, not working NSP, installable & playable?



As I understand from Rei on Twitter, you can install NSP files that you don't require sighax for. In other words, its an alternative way to install eShop games that you legitimately own. So no piracy... Yet.


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> As I understand from Rei on Twitter, you can install NSP files that you don't require sighax for. In other words, its an alternative way to install eShop games that you legitimately own. So no piracy... Yet.



Ohh I see, so they're on the home menu once installed they just can't be accessed. Literally what I've been asking ever since the first post mentioning sigpatches is possible.


----------



## AdamFX990 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> Ohh I see, so they're on the home menu once installed they just can't be accessed. Literally what I've been asking ever since the first post mentioning sigpatches is possible.


If you own a legit sig then it should work as normal. Which I guess could be useful if you don't want to access the eshop on your switch. But otherwise, it'll just give you an error.


Just to reiterate, this is as I've understood it from following Rei on twitter. I haven't tried it myself yet, but piracy 100% doesn't work. This is just a stepping stone towards freeShop for switch.


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

AdamFX990 said:


> If you own a legit sig then it should work as normal. Which I guess could be useful if you don't want to access the eshop on your switch. But otherwise, it'll just give you an error.
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate, this is as I've understood it from following Rei on twitter. I haven't tried it myself yet, but piracy 100% doesn't work. This is just a stepping stone towards freeShop for switch.



Ahh ok, hype over. Time for me to sit in the corner again for weeks.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> Ahh ok, hype over. Time for me to sit in the corner again for weeks.


Not necessarily:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/hekate-layeredfs-full-sig-patches.512312/


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

lordelan said:


> Not necessarily:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/hekate-layeredfs-full-sig-patches.512312/



So I'm guessing what is in this thread installs NSP's (games, patches, DLC?) and allows you to play them without being the original owner? Not surprising but looking through the posts as always its just arguments, lol.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> I'm definitely holding off now, was going to try install a NSP myself today since supposedly it's possible in some builds shared here. If I can successfully do that, despite finding having to convert XCI to NSP annoying I won't be buying it for sure. Funny because I actually already made a order for SX OS but haven't paid yet. I was just going for the basic CFW on its own anyway I'm fine with using my phone to send a payload.


No need to convert from xci. Try using cdnsp. There is a “bob v3” floating around.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> So I'm guessing what is in this thread installs NSP's (games, patches, DLC?) and allows you to play them without being the original owner? Not surprising but looking through the posts as always its just arguments, lol.


Kinda. This thread is even better:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ctcaer-hekate-that-can-automatically-patch-fs-kip1.512323/


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

lordelan said:


> Kinda. This thread is even better:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ctcaer-hekate-that-can-automatically-patch-fs-kip1.512323/



I literally have so much junk files on my SD card now lol. Thanks, peoples feedback on there does seem to suggest its better.



slaphappygamer said:


> No need to convert from xci. Try using cdnsp. There is a “bob v3” floating around.



As easy as that would make my life I don't fancy getting banned from CDN access or whatever, just in case I need it in the future.


----------



## said31 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> So they can be installed but not played, correct?
> 
> or is it XCI, not working NSP, installable & playable?



i installed NSP metal slug 3 
install: Ok
Played: Ok
but if you delete game and reinstalled you get error 0x00005

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Shovel Knight NSP with REINX


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Jul 23, 2018)

it'sa true!!


----------



## said31 (Jul 23, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/quick-g...ates-dlc-with-devmenu-no-sx-os-needed.512337/

this guide it's simple and great


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 23, 2018)

said31 said:


> i installed NSP metal slug 3
> install: Ok
> Played: Ok
> but if you delete game and reinstalled you get error 0x00005
> ...



It's fine I can restore a NAND if that happens I'm just glad someone has made this possible!


----------



## Wrathcaster (Jul 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Sick stuff.
> Looks like SX OS will slowly get ditched now.


Yea....that's not gonna happen, there is more love for it than hate, plenty people are happy to pay for the simplest method, even after when atmosphere and this cfw gets released and piracy enabled.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2018)

Wrathcaster said:


> Yea....that's not gonna happen, there is more love for it than hate, plenty people are happy to pay for the simplest method, even after when atmosphere and this cfw gets released and piracy enabled.


Fair enough.
I firstly made this post knowing that eventually free methods will get better and easier to use.
So this could take a year before it happens.


----------



## studio1b (Jul 23, 2018)

I been running custom reinx has patched sigs/layeredfs/devmenu/freeshopnx/tinfoil
Been running since yesterday works great.
Install in any of them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Fair enough.
> I firstly made this post knowing that eventually free methods will get better and easier to use.
> So this could take a year before it happens.


Unless TX adapts to the changes in a way that benefits the end users. This isn't the Gateway scene all over again. Hell, some people still buy modchips for their OG Xbox systems.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 23, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Unless TX adapts to the changes in a way that benefits the end users. This isn't the Gateway scene all over again. Hell, some people still buy modchips for their OG Xbox systems.


from the beginning if sx os had been free and sx pro had been a hardware solution, it would have been a completely different story
in the long run, we wouldn't be having this conversation


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 23, 2018)

Darth Meteos said:


> from the beginning if sx os had been free and sx pro had been a hardware solution, it would have been a completely different story
> in the long run, we wouldn't be having this conversation


To each their own.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Unless TX adapts to the changes in a way that benefits the end users. This isn't the Gateway scene all over again. Hell, some people still buy modchips for their OG Xbox systems.


Tbh if they only locked the CFW to their dongle on boot I wouldn't be bothered at all.
The dongle itself is very useful for loading payloads, so that would have been a very nice win/win situation.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Tbh if they only locked the CFW to their dongle on boot I wouldn't be bothered at all.
> The dongle itself is very useful for loading payloads, so that would have been a very nice win/win situation.



It's a pretty solid device. Especially with their bootloader allowing payloads from SD. Gives us a "multi-boot" option.


----------



## Xyphoseos (Jul 23, 2018)

I tested and I regret, I'm in stuck on "nintendo switch" screen


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 24, 2018)

farwell TX 

i can use latest games on firmware 3.0 or i have to update before using reiNX? thanks


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 24, 2018)

So can anyone tell me how to enable AutoRCM on ReiNX? Should I use Hekate to enable it, then just use ReiNX instead?


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 24, 2018)

no one replies here? .....


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 25, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> no one replies here? .....


If you want to use "sig patches" you have to be on 5.1.0


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 25, 2018)

i'll update from the internet? is the latest?


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ian095 said:


> So can anyone tell me how to enable AutoRCM on ReiNX? Should I use Hekate to enable it, then just use ReiNX instead?


i want the auto rcm too, how i can do it?

sorry the double post


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 25, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> i'll update from the internet? is the latest?



Yes 5.1.0 is the latest. Also I used Hekate to enable AutoRCM. I'd advise keeping the files separate (ReiNX/Hekate). I was having problems with things working when I had multiple on one SD. I mean you can try but just make sure it doesn't overwrite files both may use.


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 25, 2018)

thanks! i have only one sd and i want to use only one...it's possible?

you suggest to make a nand backup? and how? it's possible to restore the backup in the switch again?


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 25, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> thanks! i have only one sd and i want to use only one...it's possible?
> 
> you suggest to make a nand backup? and how? it's possible to restore the backup in the switch again?



It's possible you can either chance your luck and throw both in or just remove the other temporarily if it causes problems. I don't know 100% that it will just that I had so much junk files from different ones on mine before that it somehow was crashing. You can make a NAND backup in Hekate too it might be worthwhile getting Hekate and just copying its contents onto the same one and deleting them if it isn't working properly. A nand backup requires approx 30GB+ of storage but is possible in smaller parts if you have a smaller SD card. But yeah I'd say chance it and our Hekate on the same one my problem could've been completely irrelevant to having them both on mine at once. Just make sure you run the payload for Hekate for Hekate.


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 25, 2018)

@Ian095 you have a simple guide to install hekate and the reinx? thanks

i have updated the console.

how is the compatibilty of games with reinx? and where to get reinx with sig patches updates?


----------



## Ian095 (Jul 25, 2018)

Arnold101 said:


> @Ian095 you have a simple guide to install hekate and the reinx? thanks
> 
> i have updated the console.
> 
> how is the compatibilty of games with reinx? and where to get reinx with sig patches updates?



I could give you the files elsewhere since I'm not allowed to share them on here, just PM me.

Also, once the games installed then it's just like any other game, haven't tried them in OFW but they run perfect undocked from what I've played so far. You just need a decent enough speed MicroSD (I have Sandisk Ultra).


----------



## Arnold101 (Jul 25, 2018)

pm sent thanks, for a guide i mean starting from 0, send payload etc as i never done before...


----------



## togepix (Aug 5, 2018)

crash on 3.0.1


----------



## jammybudga777 (Aug 10, 2018)

im using reinx. is there a way to install nsp files to sd card? tinfoil has the option but surely the sd card has to be formatted by the switch?


----------



## togepix (Aug 10, 2018)

Any Solution on 3.0.1? 
It does not Work...


----------

